# Jackson -Big Tuna



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

I Ordered my Jackson Big Tuna today. I don't know paddle boats so any dos and donts regarding this boat is much appreciated. 

I will use it on some bigger lakes as well as the ocean...on glassy days until I learn something. 

Many thanks!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

The plumbingless live well sounds interesting!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats man! That livewell does sound really cool! Definitely looks like it can handle even bumpy days out in the gulf! However, I hope you have a partner to go fishing with cause at 3ft wide and 87lbs+ that's gonna be one heavy monster to lug around by yourself!

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

PAWGhunter said:


> The plumbingless live well sounds interesting!


I am acutally a little suspect on the baitwell and it was not a selling point for me. They market it very well but after I dug into it I realized it isn't that revolutionary. It turns out it isn't a new inset...it is the same storage box however you just drill holes in it to allow water to flow through it. I guess it can work but will have to see it. Also, the water level in the 'tank' is based on the waterline of the boat so it seems like the water is going to be shallow so it may be a very good way to bake some baitfish on a hot summer day. 

Oh...and after you create your 'baitwell' you can buy a similiar dry storage inset for $29.99. :thumbup: Man...I love marketing. 

I will keep you posted.


----------

